# Finish inside of jewelry box?



## zoohoot (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello all. I am working on my first jewelry box for my daughter's birthday, and I am approaching completion. I plan to add some felt/foam to the bottom of the interior to give it that padded jewelry box look and feel, but I am wondering if I should finish the interior walls/dividers of the box?

I am finishing the exterior with several coats of danish oil and then wax. I already did some test samples and I am happy with how it looks, but I am unsure if I should do the same on the interior?

Thanks for any advice you have!


----------



## boxman (Jan 1, 2009)

hi I'll give you my opinion for what it's worth, I've used stains for the inside of boxes & then applied a wipe-on poly & it seems to take a very long time for the smell to go away , what I have used is shellac for the inside of enclosed boxes , I think it's because there is no air movement with the box closed to get rid of the fumes of the poly , another option would be a water base poly that would dry pretty fast.


----------



## zoohoot (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip boxman. It sounds like you are saying to definitely put some type of finish on the inside, even if it is different from the outside finish?


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with the shellac because of the odor reason, I then coat with paste wax when it drys.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

There's a spray adhesive/flocking system that's available that I've always wanted to try. It ends up looking like velvet on the inside of the jewelry box surfaces. It comes in a variety of colors too.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

The flocking system looks nice but it is quite thin with little cushioning and can be messy.
If you want a softer thicker feel find a good crafts store that carrys sheets of felt with adhesive backing. It too comes in lots of colors. I have used to line various boxes and jewelry cases. It works well and is inexpensive. 
The Woodcrafter store near me even has it.
Installation takes careful cutting to make it all fit at the corners. Don't try to bend it around inside corners, it is just about impossible to do neatly because of the adhesive.
It probably won't work on a fresh oil finish but after the oil is well dried it should stick. Shellac would probably be the best base if you need to seal the wood. Boxman is correct; poly and oil finishes five off odor (fumes) for months in a closed box or case. I have been able to detect odor from poly for up to a year on closed clock cases.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I use the flocking system regularly myself and am pretty satisfied with it. I agree that it does not give much in the way of cushioning.
I do like the coverage and the balanced appearance of the flocking though. If you were to buy a bag of fibers, the colored adhesive and a mini-flocker (seriously, that's what it's called) it would run you about $30. That might seem a little steep but you will be able to flock a ton of drawers before you run out.
Woodcraft and Rockler both carry the system.
If you do go with a flock, try to leave the inside of the drawer as finish free as you can. You want a good wood surface for the adhesive to stick to.

Best of luck!


----------



## croquetman (Apr 22, 2009)

I have made a lot of boxes over the years. I finish the wood surfaces just as I do the outside. Let it dry and the smell goes away. 
The best system for adding cushioning and felt (IMO) is the cut a piece of heavy paper or cardboard the size of your bottom. Attach the felt sheet to that; tuck the felt under the heavy paper as you would tuck a lower sheet on a bed. Then the felted bottom can be slipped into place. Although I haven't tried it successfully, one could substitute a sheet of styrofoam for the cardboard and add some cushioning to the bottom.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Let me suggest that you do your interior finishing BEFORE the box is assembled. This will prevent any squeezeout from sticking too badly. Little lines of glue inside my boxes really sets me off. But it also prevents rough corners. Recently I have gone all the way to waxing before assembly. Did I mention that I HATE glue lines inside my boxes?

JC


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

try this link for the flocking supplies, they have more choices and cheaper than other places.
http://www.donjer.com/
Smitty


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would use a water base product then you don't have the wait or smell ,but shellac will work too.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Croquetman has a good idea but it won't cover the sides and trays like the adhesive felt will. The adhesive on the felt will stick to any non oily surface. I occasionally even put the felt on the bottom of some items to make a cushion under them; either by covering the whole surface or just in strips, squares or circles at the corners.

a1Jim, I disagree about the odor. I use a lot of water base finish and the odor persists for weeks in an inclosed box; but not as bad as oil based finishes (-;


----------

